# Livorsi controls



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its all personal preference but for the jack plate I prefer the turn signal style switch under the steering wheel.
and I dislike the Livorsi throttle for docking etc. They aren't terrible on a single engine but triple engine boats suck butt to dock with those things!


----------



## Bonefishbob1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw the turn signal type but the unit seemed pretty cheap?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its no more or less waterproof than any other switch, if that helps.
I like it because you can keep your hand or hands on the wheel and still hit the switch very comfortably even in a bouncy chop


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

IMHO-Two levers is an absolute PIA.......get a phone number for a good glass man.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

In the process of changing my livorsi controls out.they are nice to look at but its a pain to have to put it in and out of gear while at the ramp or if you have to stop suddenly. The thing i dont like is you can have your motor in neutral but the throttle up so you have high rpm's for no reason until you throttle down.doesnt seem good for the engine.plus the hole in the console is alot larger so i have to get a plate fabbed for the basic style of controls to fit if you decide to change them later.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

